# NTs: Imaginary friends as a kid



## PeevesOfCourse (Apr 15, 2010)

Not me. I always thought that was an F thing. My INFP brother did. My ENTP brother and I did not.


----------



## Apocalypse kid (Mar 20, 2011)

i might of,its hard to say i know i played tether ball by my self at recess and when others asked what i was doing i think i told them playing with an imaginary friend but just to amuse them,


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

Even my imagination didn't like me 

Never had imaginary friends, just kinda imagined myself in different places and situations. Usually something that belonged in an die hard movie with me as John Mclane with my ass handed to me but winning in the end.:tongue:


----------



## Abstract20 (Apr 3, 2011)

I had imaginary mice that helped me through early elementary. Now I just talk to myself in a to reflect and generate ideas. Sometimes we argue but we always see eye to eye in the end. Sometimes I think I'm a little crazy ha ha.


----------



## Innovatrix (Mar 16, 2011)

I had three imaginary friends, but I conjured them up because I'm an only child and didn't have a lot of friends in my neighborhood.


----------



## SublimeSerendipity (Dec 30, 2010)

I think in general it's just an "N" thing. I had imaginary friends as a child and even now I tend to escape into my fantasy world/imagination....it's often much better than reality!


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Ummm--- I was pretty much alone during my my childhood so hell yeh I had some imaginary friends. I had 1 for adventure and quite a few when I wanted to teach, whatever I learned in pre-school.

I knew that these friends were imaginary but it kept the boredom at bay during my childhood.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I never felt the need to create an actual imaginary friend, but I was perfectly capable of playing games with myself and talking to other "people" like they were actually there. I still do that to be honest. But instead of playing games with myself I have conversations with myself. My responses are usually better than other people's anyway.


----------



## PAdude (Mar 18, 2011)

Hellz yeah! Most were based either off of a stuffed animal I had or were from a story that one of my parents/grandparents told me that I just decided to make into a more complex character.


----------

